# Toe or Heel Overhang



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

As I am setting up my rock board for tomorrow, I realized that my older bindings have the ability to move my heel cup forward or backwards. I prefer a little more toe than heal, but am just curious what everyone else likes. Also, don't take into account toe drag or heal drag. This is a perfect world where neither will happen. This is basically, they are nearly centered, but if the cup is moved, either one will be 1cm more. So, my Poll to everyone is,

Do you prefer to have little more toe overhang? 

Or do you prefer to have little more heel overhang?


----------



## -justus (Jan 10, 2018)

Good question. I like a little bit more heel overhang. It's not possible with all my bindings. Somehow it makes me feel quicker edge to edge, I don't think it actually is true but works for me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

In a simplified world like that, no toe drag equals a wide board equals not much leverage. Thus toe (as eel leverage can be adjusted with highback.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> In a simplified world like that, no toe drag equals a wide board equals not much leverage. Thus toe (as eel leverage can be adjusted with highback.)


^ yup.....


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

With my normal width size board,i go with toe overhang. I ride a wide board now(Warpig) and i set it with close to toe overhang:wink:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If the board is regular width and you can't center, I prefer a bit more heel over hang because toeside turns are always stronger than heelside and you would bottom out more easily on your toes because of that.

If the board is wide, then i'd prefer to bias it towards the toes because if you need a bit more leverage on the heels you just add fwd lean.


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

Neither, I prefer to ride with my bindings as centered as possible to make flat basing as carefree as possible.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

neni said:


> Thus toe (as eel leverage can be adjusted with highback.)


This is exactly how I feel about it. I ride with a little forward lean anyways, so I feel that the leverage is always there.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

surfvilano said:


> Neither, I prefer to ride with my bindings as centered as possible to make flat basing as carefree as possible.


Yeah but pretty sure this question is referring to when you absolutely can't center them...


----------

